# PC Games Meisterwerke - Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines



## Felix Schuetz (25. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games Meisterwerke - Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games Meisterwerke - Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (25. Dezember 2014)

Eines der ganz wenigen CRPG, die auch ein wenig Grusel erzeugten. Dazu kam ein gut umgesetztes P&P - Charaktersystem, was wirklich bis heute zeigt, was ein gutes Charaktersystem ausmacht. Dann kam noch der hervorragende Sound dazu, die damals super Mimik der NSC und die ganz große Stärke von Vampire ist bis heute die Wiederspielbarkeit durch die absolut unterschiedlichen Spielercharaktere (Nosferatu, Toreador etc.). Gerade bei letzterem Punkt könnten sich so viele CRPG noch heute eine Scheibe bei diesem Spiel abschneiden. Ohne die Bugs wäre es natürlich ein 90er geworden, eines der vielleicht eine Handvoll CRPGs seit 2000, die eine so hohe Wertung verdienten.


----------



## Tek1978 (25. Dezember 2014)

Da fällt mir ein es gab doch mal ein Spiel wo man zum Vampir gemacht wird, glaub da war man irgendwie ein Ritter oder so?

Kann sich da noch jemand dran erinnern welches das war


----------



## Sterni06 (25. Dezember 2014)

Japp, das dürfte dann Vampire: The Masquerade Redemption sein.
Auch ein sehr gutes Spiel seiner Zeit gewesen


----------



## OutsiderXE (25. Dezember 2014)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein es gab doch mal ein Spiel wo man zum Vampir gemacht wird, glaub da war man irgendwie ein Ritter oder so?
> 
> Kann sich da noch jemand dran erinnern welches das war



Zufällig hieß das auch Vampire: The Masquerade ( - Redemption). 3D-Kamera, Partysystem, coole Welt, coole Story. Damit verbinde ich noch mehr gute Vampirerfahrungen als mit Bloodlines.


----------



## Tek1978 (25. Dezember 2014)

Ah genau das war es  Danke


----------



## Sanador (25. Dezember 2014)

*Jeanette Voerman*


----------



## S0l4ris451 (25. Dezember 2014)

Die Computerspiele basieren auf einem Pen and Paper Rollenspiel, oder ?


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Dezember 2014)

S0l4ris451 schrieb:


> Die Computerspiele basieren auf einem Pen and Paper Rollenspiel, oder ?



Ja, das ist richtig: Vampire: Die Maskerade – Wikipedia


----------



## Taiwez (25. Dezember 2014)

Eines meiner absoluten Lieblingsspiele! 

Alleine das Geisterschloss war an Atmosphäre kaum zu überbieten, für mich ganz klar ein Meilenstein in Sachen Storytelling sowie interessanter Ideen. Die irren Vampire waren einfach nur genial geschrieben!

Läuft das Spiel eigentlich gut auf Windows 7? Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass ich mit dem Spiel arge Probleme hatte, das überhaupt zum Laufen zu bekommen. Aber vielleicht geht das ja jetzt besser mit den aktuellen Patches, kennt sich da wer aus?


----------



## Cityboy (25. Dezember 2014)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Eines meiner absoluten Lieblingsspiele!
> 
> Alleine das Geisterschloss war an Atmosphäre kaum zu überbieten, für mich ganz klar ein Meilenstein in Sachen Storytelling sowie interessanter Ideen. Die irren Vampire waren einfach nur genial geschrieben!
> 
> Läuft das Spiel eigentlich gut auf Windows 7? Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass ich mit dem Spiel arge Probleme hatte, das überhaupt zum Laufen zu bekommen. Aber vielleicht geht das ja jetzt besser mit den aktuellen Patches, kennt sich da wer aus?


Das unterschreib ich sofort. Bei mir war es ebenfals das Geisterschloss das mir bis heute unvergessen geblieben ist. Hab mir sogar aus Nostalgiegründen die Steam Version vor einem Jahr gekauft. Leider funktioniert das Spiel bei mir nicht. Hab ebenfalls W7 64bit .. wird wohl al Windows liegen... schade... würds echt gerne wieder spielen.


----------



## Sheggo (25. Dezember 2014)

was hab ich das Spiel geliebt und verflucht 
zu Release habe ich manche Stellen 20mal gespielt, um zu versuchen, ein Absturz zu vermeiden und was war ich gefrustet, als ich dann doch irgendwann aufgeben musste.

aber vor ein paar Jahren hab ich dann geschafft, es durchzuspielen  und dann noch mal und noch mal...

wenn die Community da immer noch pachted, dann lohnt sich ja ein Installieren?! *freu* (aber erst Fallout NV erneut fertig spielen)


----------



## chbdiablo (25. Dezember 2014)

Definitiv eines meiner Allzeit-Lieblingsspiele. Erst vor ein paar Monaten mal wieder gespielt. Echt klasse! Richtig schade, dass in die Richtung schon ewig nichts mehr kam und World of Darkness auch eingstellt wurde.


----------



## S0l4ris451 (25. Dezember 2014)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Das unterschreib ich sofort. Bei mir war es ebenfals das Geisterschloss das mir bis heute unvergessen geblieben ist. Hab mir sogar aus Nostalgiegründen die Steam Version vor einem Jahr gekauft. Leider funktioniert das Spiel bei mir nicht. Hab ebenfalls W7 64bit .. wird wohl al Windows liegen... schade... würds echt gerne wieder spielen.


Hallo, hab auch win764bit und bei mir funktioniert es! Probier mal den hier Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines : Patches, Updates, Addons, Downloads (The Patches Scrolls)


----------



## batesvsronin (26. Dezember 2014)

schade dass sie sich den Vampirhype nicht zu nutze gemacht haben und nen Nachfolger rausgebringen... das Spiel war so gut dass mir die Bugs fast total egal waren...


----------



## golani79 (26. Dezember 2014)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> schade dass sie sich den Vampirhype nicht zu nutze gemacht haben und nen Nachfolger rausgebringen... das Spiel war so gut dass mir die Bugs fast total egal waren...



Wäre schwierig gewesen einen Nachfolger zu bringen, da es die Firma nach dem Spiel leider nicht mehr allzulange gab


----------



## Demondead (26. Dezember 2014)

Was nen Zufall, da kuf ich mir das Spiel vor ein paar Tagen im Steam Sale und schwupps gibt`s von Felix nen Artikel dazu . 

Ist jetzt vielleicht nicht ganz der richtige Thread, aber ich versuch`s mal dennoch hier: Ich bin denke ich noch ziemlich am Anfang und gerade wieder von Santa Monica nach Downtown L.A. zurückgekehrt. Dort angekommen hat mich Nines nach einem kleinen Intermezzo mit dem Sabbat in seinen Club eingeladen. Bin dann auch gleich hin und habe mit Nines gesprochen. Würde mich auch gerne den Anarchisten anschließen, wenn möglich. Und genau das ist mein Problem: Egal welche Antworten ich in dem Dialog mit Niles wähle, am Ende läuft es immer darauf hinaus, dass ich die Anarchisten in der ein oder anderen Form beleidigen muss, mangels anderer Optionen und Niles dann nix mehr von mir wissen will und als Camarilla-Speichellecker abgetan werde.

Ist das ein Bug, dass mir alternative Antworten einfach fehlen? Kann ich mich den Anarchen überhaupt anschließen? Wenn ja, wie? Oder vielleicht erst später im Spiel? Über hilfreiche Antworten würde ich mich freuen!

Ach ja: Weiss nicht, ob das ne Rolle spielt, aber mein Char ist vom Clan Nosferatu. Gespielt wird mit Community Patch 9.2.


----------



## Cityboy (26. Dezember 2014)

S0l4ris451 schrieb:


> Hallo, hab auch win764bit und bei mir funktioniert es! Probier mal den hier Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines : Patches, Updates, Addons, Downloads (The Patches Scrolls)


Ok, Danke werd mir das mal anschauen.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Dezember 2014)

Gibts eigentlich noch irgendwo The Redemption zu kaufen ? Meine Retailfassung läßt sich nicht mehr installieren. Und die deutsche Fassung von Bloodline ist cut. Aber nur im Intro oder ?


----------



## golani79 (26. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich noch irgendwo The Redemption zu kaufen ? Meine Retailfassung läßt sich nicht mehr installieren. Und die deutsche Fassung von Bloodline ist cut. Aber nur im Intro oder ?



Wenns nicht Retail sein muss, dann hier Vampire: The Masquerade - Redemption ● GOG.com

Ja, die dt. Version von Bloodline ist cut - weiß aber nicht, obs nur im Intro ist oder ob auch noch ne andere Sequenz betroffen ist (evtl. Endsequenz - bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher)


----------



## MichaelG (26. Dezember 2014)

Thx.


----------



## batesvsronin (26. Dezember 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wäre schwierig gewesen einen Nachfolger zu bringen, da es die Firma nach dem Spiel leider nicht mehr allzulange gab



Danke dessen bin ich mir bewusst... Far Cry 4 ist noch von Crytek?


----------



## MichaelG (26. Dezember 2014)

Nein. Die Rechte von FarCry wurden bereits nach Teil 1 an Ubisoft abgetreten. Crysis 1-3 und FC1 ist von Crytek. FC2 - FC4 von Ubisoft direkt.


----------



## doomkeeper (26. Dezember 2014)

Vampire Bloodlines.. Schlichtweg eines der besten Spielerlebnisse neben Deus Ex (HR).

Hoffentlich gibt es bald wieder ein tolles Vampire-Adventure Spiel... wobei ich nicht davon ausgehe dass jemand diese Detailverliebtheit überbieten will (ohne modernen Scheiss wie Micropayment etc.)


----------



## SGDrDeath (26. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nein. Die Rechte von FarCry wurden bereits nach Teil 1 an Ubisoft abgetreten. Crysis 1-3 und FC1 ist von Crytek. FC2 - FC4 von Ubisoft direkt.


Wars nicht so das Ubisoft als Publisher von Anfang an die Markenrechte hatte und Crytek den Namen nicht mitnehmen durfte?


----------



## MichaelG (26. Dezember 2014)

FC wurde von Ubisoft vertrieben. Das ist korrekt. FC wurde von Crytek erfunden. In wieweit im Vertrag stand, daß die Rechte an FC bei Ubisoft bleiben ist mir nicht bekannt. Fakt ist, daß ab FC2 Crytek nichts mehr mit FC zu tun hatte.


----------



## batesvsronin (26. Dezember 2014)

och Leute... das war ne sarkastische Frage auf die Antwort, dass der Hersteller von Bloodlines pleite ist, und es demnach keinen Nachfolger geben könnte...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (26. Dezember 2014)

Oh Bloodlines! Das ist ein so wahnsinnig gutes Spiel  Was mir am besten in Erinnerung geblieben ist, sind die wahnsinnig gut geschriebenen Dialoge. Die Kämpfe fand ich eher nervig, das Erforschen, ermitteln und Unterhalten mit den unzähligen NPCs war für mich damals wesentlich spannender.

Ich hab es erst 2-3 Jahre nach Release gespielt, als es schon Community Patches gab, und da ist es dann recht fehlerfrei gelaufen. Ich hatte davor nur sehr wenig mit Vampire und dem World of Darkness Universum zu tun. Nach dem wir in meiner damaligen Rollenspielrunde alle mal Bloodlines gespielt haben, haben wir dann doch auch mal ein wenig in Vampire reingeguckt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Dezember 2014)

Das ist wirklich eines der besten Spiele aller Zeiten. Es war so unfassbar schade, dass es am Anfang so unfertig in die Händlerregale kam und daher wohl viele abgeschreckt hat und es zur Pleite der Firma führte. Dennoch würde ich jedem empfehlen, das Spiel sollte man unbedingt mal gezockt haben, dazu den Community Patch aber installieren. Bis heute werden die Fehler noch von der Community gefixt.


----------



## shaboo (27. Dezember 2014)

"Vampire: Bloodlines war zum Release brutal verbuggt ..."

... was aber PCG nicht daran gehindert hat, dem Spiel im Februar 2005 trotzdem 88% hinterher zu schmeißen: Sorry, bei allen Qualitäten, aber in dem Zustand war das definitiv nicht verdient.

Die Bugs sind auch der Grund, warum es bislang bei mir im Regal verstaubt ist. Gibt oder gab es nicht auch mindestens zwei verschiedene Linien von Community Patches? "Unofficial patch" versus "True patch" oder so. Der gängige Community Patch ("Unofficial patch") ist ja nicht ganz unumstritten, da einigen hier zu wenig einfach nur Fehlergefixt und schon zu viel Gemoddet wird, auch wenn es eine abgespeckte "basic version" gibt.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. Dezember 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich eines der besten Spiele aller Zeiten. Es war so unfassbar schade, dass es am Anfang so unfertig in die Händlerregale kam und daher wohl viele abgeschreckt hat und es zur Pleite der Firma führte



Tja da können wir uns ganz dicke bei Activision bedanken 
Wir alle wissen was sie von einer längeren Entwicklungszeiten halten... nämlich gar nix. 
Und so ein komplexes Spiel wie Vampire Bloodlines hätte noch locker 6 weitere Monate nötig gehabt.



shaboo schrieb:


> "Vampire: Bloodlines war zum Release brutal verbuggt ..."
> 
> ... was aber PCG nicht daran gehindert hat, dem Spiel im Februar 2005 trotzdem 88% hinterher zu schmeißen: Sorry, bei allen Qualitäten, aber in dem Zustand war das definitiv nicht verdient.



Leider muss ich dir in gewissermaßen Recht geben. Vampire Bloodlines
macht trotzdem unglaublich viel Spaß (ganz egal wie viele Bugs es im Spiel gibt)

Der Kernpunkt des Spiels funktioniert absolut prima und einzig und allein Deus Ex spielt in der gleichen Liga.
Hat schon viel zu bedeuten wenn selbst ein so unfertiges Spiel wie Bloodlines für mehr Emotionen sorgt als jedes aktuelle möchtegern RPG-Adventure Spiel.

Es hat Gesicht, Charakter und unendlich viel Charme. Im Prinzip das was heute kaum ein Spiel mehr besitzt.



> Die Bugs sind auch der Grund, warum es bislang bei mir im Regal verstaubt ist. Gibt oder gab es nicht auch mindestens zwei verschiedene Linien von Community Patches? "Unofficial patch" versus "True patch" oder so. Der gängige Community Patch ("Unofficial patch") ist ja nicht ganz unumstritten, da einigen hier zu wenig einfach nur Fehlergefixt und schon zu viel Gemoddet wird, auch wenn es eine abgespeckte "basic version" gibt.



Dann bist du schlichtweg selber schuld wenn du dir dieses Meisterwerk aufgrund Bugs entgehen lässt.
Ja das Spiel ist an fast jeder Ecke unfertig, aber es bietet bis dato so viel Tiefgang wie kaum ein anderes Spiel - trotz Bugs.

Normal bin ich jemand der unfertige Spiele sofort abschreibt, aber Bloodlines hat gezeigt dass man mit genialem Gamedesign, genialem OST, krassem Tiefgang und superber Handlung
solche Fehler mit der Zeit sehr gerne verzeiht.

Was bringt es dir ein glattgebügeltes und fehlerfreies Spiel wenn es nix besonderes ist? Völlig generisch und so? Absolut nix.
Dann doch lieber ein Stück Software mit vielen Ecken, Kanten und ganz viel Herz.

Vampire Bloodlines gehört* wirklich*, neben Deus Ex, zu den besten PC Spielen die bis heute entwickelt wurden. Ja auch trotz Bugs ist dieses Spiel das absolute non-plus-ultra der PC Platform.
Zu schade dass Activision nicht an das Spiel geglaubt hat...

Edit:
Wenn ich Gänsehaut beim Abspann bekomme dann haben die Entwickler alles richtig gemacht 

Viele haben warscheinlich am Ende nicht gemerkt wer der Taxi Fahrer war


----------



## golani79 (27. Dezember 2014)

Hab es damals zu Release gespielt und trotz der vielen Bugs ist es meiner Meinung nach, bis heute, eines der besten RPG´s überhaupt.
Hatte auch damals nur eine Stelle wo ich nicht weiterkam und nen NoClip Befehl verwenden musste, weil man eine Tür nicht öffnen konnte - die restlichen Bugs haben mich nicht davon abhalten können, es förmlich zu verschlingen.

Wer sich das entgehen lässt - und überhaupt jetzt, wo es eh auch noch Community Patches gibt - ist selber schuld.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (27. Dezember 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Edit:
> Wenn ich Gänsehaut beim Abspann bekomme dann haben die Entwickler alles richtig gemacht
> 
> Viele haben warscheinlich am Ende nicht gemerkt wer der Taxi Fahrer war



Ja, das habe ich auch nur geahnt, aber später - bei einem weiteren Durchlauf - habe ich mehr auf die Hinweise geachtet. Das ist einer von mehreren genialen Momenten im Spiel.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. Dezember 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab es damals zu Release gespielt und trotz der vielen Bugs ist es meiner Meinung nach, bis heute, eines der besten RPG´s überhaupt.


Weil es nunmal ein waschechtes RPG Spiel ist 

Es ist kein generisches Gegrinde etc. sondern ein Spiel mit vielen Wegen, Möglichkeiten und Wendungen.
Ich weiß selber gar nicht mehr wie oft ich es durchgespielt habe und bei jedem Durchspielen immer was neues erlebt.



> Hatte auch damals nur eine Stelle wo ich nicht weiterkam und nen NoClip Befehl verwenden musste, weil man eine Tür nicht öffnen konnte - die restlichen Bugs haben mich nicht davon abhalten können, es förmlich zu verschlingen.



*Verschlingen* war genau das Wort was ich gesucht habe!  
Damals hatte ich noch einen schlechten Rechner und die Ladezeiten waren zum Teil ewig lange... aber das hat mich absolut nicht aufgehalten es mehrmals durchzuspielen. 
Selten so ein glaubwürdiges Setting erlebt.

Und ja es gab in der Version 1.0 einen heftigen Bug (Society of Leopold) der kein weiterspielen ermögilchte  wurde aber schnell gefixt damit wenigstens das Durchspielen möglich war.

Insgesamt war die gesamte Handlung einfach nur perfekt inszeniert und ich habe mich selten als ein übermächtiger Vampir gefühlt.
Das Hotel, der kranke "Fotograf", das Tape, die Werewolf Falle etc.pp. bis heute habe ich fast alle Missionen im Kopf


----------



## Jakkelien (19. März 2019)

shaboo schrieb:


> Die Bugs sind auch der Grund, warum es bislang bei mir im Regal verstaubt ist. Gibt oder gab es nicht auch mindestens zwei verschiedene Linien von Community Patches? "Unofficial patch" versus "True patch" oder so. Der gängige Community Patch ("Unofficial patch") ist ja nicht ganz unumstritten, da einigen hier zu wenig einfach nur Fehlergefixt und schon zu viel Gemoddet wird, auch wenn es eine abgespeckte "basic version" gibt.


Achja der Fan-Patch... macht mir meine Version (Software-Pyramide) unspielbar 
Merkwürdigerweise fand ich auch so kaum Bugs.
Die neuen Inhalte würden mich durchaus reizen...


----------



## TobiWan82 (20. März 2019)

Demondead schrieb:


> Was nen Zufall, da kuf ich mir das Spiel vor ein paar Tagen im Steam Sale und schwupps gibt`s von Felix nen Artikel dazu .
> 
> Ist jetzt vielleicht nicht ganz der richtige Thread, aber ich versuch`s mal dennoch hier: Ich bin denke ich noch ziemlich am Anfang und gerade wieder von Santa Monica nach Downtown L.A. zurückgekehrt. Dort angekommen hat mich Nines nach einem kleinen Intermezzo mit dem Sabbat in seinen Club eingeladen. Bin dann auch gleich hin und habe mit Nines gesprochen. Würde mich auch gerne den Anarchisten anschließen, wenn möglich. Und genau das ist mein Problem: Egal welche Antworten ich in dem Dialog mit Niles wähle, am Ende läuft es immer darauf hinaus, dass ich die Anarchisten in der ein oder anderen Form beleidigen muss, mangels anderer Optionen und Niles dann nix mehr von mir wissen will und als Camarilla-Speichellecker abgetan werde.
> 
> ...



Ich will dich nicht Spoilern, aber an der Stelle an der du derzeit bist, kannst du dich *noch *nicht den Anarchs anschließen soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Loosa (20. März 2019)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Ich will dich nicht Spoilern, aber an der Stelle an der du derzeit bist, kannst du dich *noch *nicht den Anarchs anschließen soweit ich weiß.



Na, ich hoffe er ist mittlerweile weitergekommen. 

Bloodlines fand ich damals sehr cool, aber irgendwie bin ich da nie allzu tief reingekommen. Eine moderne Neuauflage wäre aber auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert. 
Der letzte Versuch mit Vampir ging ja leider doch eher in die Hose.


----------



## stevem (20. März 2019)

Ich habe das Spiel nie gespielt .... vll hole ich das mal nach


----------



## TobiWan82 (20. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Na, ich hoffe er ist mittlerweile weitergekommen.
> 
> Bloodlines fand ich damals sehr cool, aber irgendwie bin ich da nie allzu tief reingekommen. Eine moderne Neuauflage wäre aber auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert.
> Der letzte Versuch mit Vampir ging ja leider doch eher in die Hose.


Gar nicht gesehen, dass auch die Kommentare von damals mitgenommen wurden. XD


----------



## Jakkelien (20. März 2019)

_SOMEWHERE BEYOND HAPINESS AND SADNESS I NEED TO CALCULATE WHAT CREATES MY OWN MADNESS_

Egal was es letztendlich wird. Ich will wieder einen Irren spielen


----------



## Crashingbear (20. März 2019)

Ich hab schon den Vorgänger Redemption verschlungen (der Zeitsprung und die Geschichte an sich waren der Oberhammer), aber Bloodlines war einfach.... genial. 
Ich kann mich noch an das Theater erinnern das damals herrschte. Nicht wegen dem Blut oder allem, NEIN wegen der verdammten Beißanimation, die dann zensiert wurde.  Wenn Ich mich recht erinnere, war das sogar ne News in der Glotze wert damals und das ist noch nicht häufig vorgekommen zu dieser Zeit.  Und wie sehr haben wir dem Uncut Patch entgegen gefiebert.  Habs mir grade nochmal installiert (Die Steam Version mit dem FanPatch 10 scheint wunderbar zu funktionieren unter Win10), hatte bis jetzt zwar schon 2 Durchgänge, aber noch keinen als Malkavianer. Nachdem mir alle versichert haben, dass Ich da nun was verpasst hab.... scheiß auf aktuelle Spiele *lach* Auf ein Neues.  Hach Ich freu mich schon auf wieder auf die verrückten "Schwestern" im Club und das Hotel  Heyyyyyyy Jack, Ich komme  
.
Bei solchen Spielen sag Ich mir dann nur: Scheiß auf die Bugs. DAS isses wert


----------



## Loosa (20. März 2019)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Gar nicht gesehen, dass auch die Kommentare von damals mitgenommen wurden. XD



Dem Namen nach könnte es natürlich auch sein, dass Deamondead dort jetzt selbst als Vampir mitspielt.


----------



## Javata (20. März 2019)

Ein absolutes spitzen RPG! Wenn der neue Teil auch nur halb so gut wird ist er gekauft!


----------



## Longinos (20. März 2019)

Wie gerne würde ich die Rechte für Vampires The Masquerade bei CD Projekt Red sehen! 
Dürfte wohl auch das erste und einzige Spiel sein wo ein Bug in der Hauptquest das weiterkommen verhinderte  und man sich noch eine Heft DVD für  den nötigen Patch kaufen musste, jedenfalls wars bei mir so!


----------



## OriginalOrigin (21. März 2019)

Trotz Bugs und komischer Steuerung, eines der besten RPGs wenn nicht sogar das beste Vampir RPG. Zocke ich alle paar Jahre wieder durch und macht weiterhin großen Spaß. Ich fand es schon immer schade das danach nichts mehr gekommen ist, weil die Entwickler dicht gemacht haben.  Ein gutes Remake von Vampire Bloodlines würde ich mir sofort kaufen.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (21. März 2019)

Da passt wohl das Bild dazu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

